# Need Help With Fta On Ms Gulf Coast



## btownsend (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Guys and Gals! I need some help with deciding wether to get an FTA system. Are there alot of english language programs and american and british channels? I know there are alot of european/asian/other but what is offered from America/canada/britian.

If I do get a system what type should I get(brand,size dish,motorized or nonmotorized) and what is the best place to get it from. Will I be able to see al satelites from my area( zip code is 39567)

Final question is can it be watched on 2 seperate tvs like my DBS system or do I have to have 2 fta recievers in order to do it.

Thanks for the help and merry christmas/ happy holidays!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

British channels? No.
English-language channels? Yes.
The best list of North American channels is at Global Communication: http://www.global-cm.net/mpeg2central.html

The easiest way to get started is with a fixed Ku-band dish and DBS receiver. You can find a lot of dish + LNBF + receiver package deals through online stores or on eBay. With a bit of shopping, you can get started for less than $200. Point that at Galaxy 10R for over a dozen English-language broadcasters and more.

From there, you can get a motor to move your dish, pointing it at other satellites with just a few Engligh-language channels. You can get a switch and add a second dish, maybe to pick up dozens of FTA audio channels from ExpressVu or Dish Network. You might be able to erect a C-band dish and get an extra tier of free channels.

Even if you're just getting started, make sure that the receiver you buy will be able to drive a motor in case you add one later. And spending an extra $20 on a larger Ku-band dish is a good investment.

You can watch the same channel on two different TVs with a splitter inside your house. For two different channels at the same time, you'll need two receivers and an LNBF that can handle two connections.


----------

